# Forum Russian Discussion in Other Languages Deutsch  Sich auf Akk liefern?

## Agnetha

Was bedeutet der Ausdruck "Sich auf Akk liefern"? Ich habe ihn in disem Satz getroffen: "Lafontaine und Gysi liefern sich auf offener Bühne ein furioses Duell."

----------


## bitpicker

Lafontaine und Gysi liefern sich (wo? auf offener Bühne - Dativ!) (was? ein furioses Duell - Akkusativ). 
Der Ausdruck lautet "sich ein Duell liefern", das bedeutet das gleiche wie "sich duellieren". Die Ortsangabe ist nicht Teil des Ausdrucks. Man kann sich auch einen Schlagabtausch liefern, das bedeutet ebenfalls das gleiche.

----------


## wood1623

Sehr gut. Ich lerne Deutscg und es wurde mich freuen eine Hilfe zu bekommen und einen freundlichen gaengigen Kontakt im Vorgang.
Igor oswald623@rambler.ru

----------


## eisenherz

'Sich auf Akk liefern' ist weder korrektes Deutsch, noch macht es Sinn. 'Akk' gibt es so nicht

----------


## bitpicker

Akk steht hier für "Akkusativ", und das "auf" stammt aus einer anderen Phrase.  ::  Schau mal in meine letzte Antwort.

----------


## eisenherz

ah, ok, so macht es mehr Sinn....

----------

